#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Nikotinflash >

## SunBun

Hallo, ich habe jedesmal wenn ich rauche einen Nikotinflash. Ich bin keine Raucherin, ich rauche nur am Wochenende oder auf Partys. Früher hatte ich nie Nikotinflashs und Freunde von mir die auch nicht süchtig sind haben auch nie einen Flash. Warum also ich?? Weiß das vllt jemand?

----------


## Justitia

Hallo SunBun, 
hier mal ein link, der erklärt was Nikotin im Gehirn bewirkt: http://www.rauchstoppzentrum.ch/0189...a01/index.html 
Jetzt gibt es naturgemäß Menschen, bei denen diese Wirkung deutlicher spürbar ist (zu Denen scheinst Du zu gehören) und Menschen, bei denen dies eher unbemerkt abläuft. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------

